# Tebow 1st underclassman to win Heisman



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Tebow 1st underclassman to win Heisman

By RALPH D. RUSSO 
AP College Football Writer

AP Photo/Kelly Kline

NEW YORK (AP) -- Tim Tebow needed only two years of college to graduate to Heisman Trophy winner, putting the sophomore in a class by himself.

Florida's folk-hero quarterback with the rugged running style and magnetic personality won the Heisman on Saturday night to become the first sophomore or freshman to take college football's most prestigious award.

Since 1935, when Jay Berwanger of Chicago won the first Heisman, every winner had been a junior or senior - until Tebow, who picked up quite a souvenir on his first trip to New York.

"I am fortunate, fortunate for a lot of things," Tebow said. "God truly blessed me and this just adds on. It's an honor. I'm so happy to be here."

He beat out Arkansas running back Darren McFadden, the first player since 1949 to finish second in consecutive seasons. Tebow received 1,957 points and 462 first-place votes to McFadden's 1,703 points and 291 first-place votes.

Hawaii quarterback Colt Brennan was third, and Missouri quarterback Chase Daniel fourth.

A year after Tebow helped Florida win a national title, and in his first season as the Gators' starter, the chiseled 235-pound quarterback in a fullback's body put together a historic campaign. He's the first major college player to run for 20 touchdowns and throw 20 TD passes in the same season.

"When I get back to the University of Florida, we're going to have fun," Tebow said.

In an unpredictable college football season, the Heisman race was as unsettled as the national title chase. Tebow emerged as the front-runner even though Florida (9-3) stumbled early.

Six of the last seven Heisman winners picked up their bronze statues on the way to playing in the national championship game. Tebow won't get that chance this season, but Heisman voters didn't hold Florida's failure to defend its national title against him.

McFadden slumped in October before finishing with a huge November, capping his season with a spectacular performance - 206 yards rushing, three touchdowns and a TD pass - in the Razorbacks' 50-48 triple-overtime win over No. 1 LSU. It seems doubtful the junior with sprinter's speed will return to Arkansas next year to make another run at the Heisman. Not with some NFL team likely to make him a top-10 draft pick.

Brennan and Daniel each passed for over 4,000 yards and led their teams to breakout seasons.

But no player was more important to his team than Tebow.

The closest he came to a bad game came in a 28-24 loss at LSU, when he completed 12 of 26 passes for 158 yards, throwing for two scores and running for another. He finished with a school-record 3,970 yards of total offense and accounted for 51 touchdowns.

Simply put, he's the perfect quarterback for coach Urban Meyer's spread-option offense.

Florida fans might argue Tebow is just plain perfect.

Tebowisms have become all the rage with Gators fans on the Internet. A sampling: Superman wears Tim Tebow pajamas. Tim Tebow has counted to infinity ... twice. Tim Tebow ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.

And if joining Steve Spurrier and Danny Wuerffel as the only Florida players to win the Heisman Trophy wasn't enough to make Tebow the most popular man in Gainesville, there's one more reason for Gators fans to be excited: the promise of two more years of Tebow, who has said he has no plans to leave school after his junior season.

The legend of Tebow started at Nease High School in Ponte Vedra Beach, Fla., where he once finished a game playing on a broken leg.

Homeschooled by missionary parents who run an orphanage in the Philippines, Tebow took advantage of a Florida state law to play for Nease, about 90 miles from the University of Florida campus.

Tebow has worked and preached at his parents' orphanage since he was 15. He regularly speaks at schools and delivered his message of faith at a prison in Florida earlier this year.

He arrived in Gainesville with superstar status, and Gators fans could hardly wait to see their quarterback of the future.

In a part-time role as a complement to Chris Leak, Tebow played with a fiery passion. He bowled over defenders and bounced around the field, fists pumping and arms waving.

He ran for 469 yards and eight touchdowns as a freshman, throwing only enough to take advantage of defenses stacked to stop him from running.

This season, the Gators became Tebow's team and at times he was a one-man offense.

He completed 68 percent of his attempts for 3,132 yards and 29 touchdowns and continued to run with reckless abandon, even while playing the second half of the season with a very sore shoulder.

Compensating for the Gators' lack of a reliable tailback, Tebow led Florida with 838 yards rushing and set a Southeastern Conference record with 22 touchdowns. With speed and a strong arm to go with his power and grit, Tebow is part throwback to the days of single-wing football and part 21st century prototype for the position.

Add winning the Heisman as a sophomore, and Tebow is truly one of a kind.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*WOO HOO!!!!!

Congrats to Tim!

GO GATORS!!!*


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

way to go

maybe next year Moreno for the second soph.

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> maybe next year Moreno for the second soph.


Very Possible.

We'll trade you the Heisman for the Cocktail Party Win? :lol:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

would consider.... yet that game may be needed to keep Tebow from 2 in a row, maybe if you could gaurantee 18 and two touchdowns and a special teams win for Fla.....................................................................

nope wouldnt trade that win today.

GO DAWGS

:beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The Heisman Trophy curse strikes again. It seems that whatever team has the player that is awarded the Heisman Trophy does not do well in their bowl game.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I wouldn't say the Gators did not do well, I would say they didn't win. They played fine enough, just not enough to beat the Wolverines yesterday. They capitalized on two turnovers, but really needed to exploit the other two.

It was a good game to watch, best or second best of the day. The UF line just could not maintain against the Michigan defense, and the inexperienced corners could not (once again) prevent the 5-7 yard passes that plagued them in the Auburn and Georgia losses.

Tebow himself was good, despite the pressure, running for a TD, throwing for three, and more amazingly, with the blitz, no picks. Credit to a Big Blue D who brought the pain on every play. Only giving up 1 sack is testament to Tebow's strength and ability, as the line was a sieve. With Michigan's 4 turnovers, the game was a lot closer than it could have been. The final could have easily been 60-35.

Still the national champs for another 5 days. Woo hoo! 

Fargo Dawg. Impressive dismantling of Hawaii by your Dawgs yesterday. I guess that answers the argument all the pundits put out there earlier: "What would happen if Colt Brennan played in the same division as Tim Tebow."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Archie Griffin won it more than once.The only one to do it.So Tiebow isn't the first underclassman to win it.So right now Archie Griffin is the only "one of a kind."


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Archie Griffin won it more than once.The only one to do it.So Tiebow isn't the first underclassman to win it.So right now Archie Griffin is the only "one of a kind."


He is the first sophomore to win it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The title of this thread is that Tiebow is the first underclassman to win it......not true.Underclassman is anyone not a senior.

Archie Griffin is the only one to win it more than once......to me that also makes him the most obvious.....one of a kind.

We'll see if Tiebow can win more than one.Still quite an accomplishment to win it as a sophomore though. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ken - An Underclassman is defined (and always has been at least in my experiences) as a Freshman or Sophomore. An Upperclassman is a Junior or Senior. I think your understanding of the words is creating this confusion. Though there are older uses of the word as you define it. However, it appears the more modern term refers to these 2-year breakdowns.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/underclassman

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/upperclassman

So a Junior who wins the Heisman wins it as an "Upperclassman"
And as a result, Tim Tebow is the first "Underclassman" to win the Heisman.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:idiot:


----------

